# Track toy...



## chris_p (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm considering buying a cheap car, stripping it, and tracking it!

So far I'm considering an mg zs 180, it's been in the family since new so it's been well cared for. Can be stripped to around 1000kg and tuned very easily to 200bhp+. Has a fantastic chassis too which imo is the main thing for a track car.

Anyone on here had a 'track toy'?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Had a Westfield, was great apart from the XFlow engine which would break down all the time no matter what I had done to it. With a more modern engine, brilliant!


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

Leg said:


> Had a Westfield, was great apart from the XFlow engine which would break down all the time no matter what I had done to it. With a more modern engine, brilliant!


good news mate, they now use the mx5 as a doner car, or is it donar, or donor. Note to self, learn to spell again! 
I keep checking these out as I would love to build one myself well at least when "she" lets me :?

Si


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

redsi72 said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Had a Westfield, was great apart from the XFlow engine which would break down all the time no matter what I had done to it. With a more modern engine, brilliant!
> ...


They use all sorts of engines in 'em. Corsa, Ford Sigma and Duratec, Suzuki Hyabusa even the Rover V8 although there are other after market options too. Any of them would have been better than the xflow frankly! Donor cars wise Sierra is common but like you say, there are other options as there are other options on 7 replica kit cars. Tiger, MK, Locost, Robin Hood (dont), RAW to name but a few.

Mine only cost me £4000 although it was in a sorry state when I got it...

But a couple of grand and a winter of hard work sorted it out for the most part but that bloody xflow refused to play ball and I lost patience.

And there were good times...










But plenty of bad times too. I'm actually looking at a new track car (I've tracked the M at Croft and the combination of no insurance (makes you back off a bit) and wear and tear on the car (Had a completely new set of brakes on warranty including discs) makes me think a lighter track specific car is a better idea.

My heart lies here although my wallet doesnt!



















The new RAW Fulcrum is nice and more affordable though..


----------



## chris_p (Dec 14, 2008)

I was more on the lines of cheap track cars lol but westfields/caterams are obviously quality fun!


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

I just opened this up and read Legs post. The missus seen it [smiley=argue.gif] 
Nice cars Sir, they are soooo tempting.

Si


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

If you want fun on a budget get a mx5!


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

106 GTI / Saxo VTS would be the best option imo.

If you crash the MG you're quite frankly f*cked.

You can pick up Clio 172's silly cheap these days.


----------



## Dave-TT (Feb 24, 2009)

A guy in work brought his toy in a few months ago and took me for a spin, it was a Lotus 2-11 and WOW what a car, quick picy.... Still it is quite expensive though!!










Dave


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Mates just brought a Saxo TVS for a track car for £400 and then paid £200 for another engine (for tuning and just incase) bargin!


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

Bikerz said:


> Mates just brought a Saxo TVS for a track car for £400 and then paid £200 for another engine (for tuning and just incase) bargin!


Gearboxes will be the issue... The 16v lump was reliable as anything for me but the gearboxes are made out of chocolate. Didn't like too much abuse.


----------



## chris_p (Dec 14, 2008)

Bikerz said:


> If you want fun on a budget get a mx5!


There's something about owning an mx5 and a tt that would get the neighbours talking....lol


----------



## chris_p (Dec 14, 2008)

SteveS TT said:


> 106 GTI / Saxo VTS would be the best option imo.
> 
> If you crash the MG you're quite frankly f*cked.
> 
> You can pick up Clio 172's silly cheap these days.


I was thinking about doing the 106/vts route. wouldn't be a bad choice. Only real issue is they're lacking in power a little bit.

Regards the Mg, there's still parts about so that's not really an issue, not like people think.

Clio 172 is still out of budget tbh, I used to have a 172 cup before the tt and sold it for 4k. I only really want to spend about a grand! I may goto an auction and see what billy bargains are about.


----------



## jimmyflo (Apr 15, 2009)

I know they are very old but novas are still fun with a 2.0 16v xe in them :evil:


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

What aboout an Elise?


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

But the pic you posted is of a vx220 :roll: :lol:


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Get your eyes tested..............check my avator, they are the same car, and when I was in the garage earlier it defo looked like an Elise, although maybe I need my eyes tested :roll:


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

sniper-sam said:


> Get your eyes tested............... although maybe I need my eyes tested :roll:


Good idea - the OP wrote; "I only really want to spend about a grand"  Or are you selling your Elise for that :lol: :wink:


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Sorry sir I read his first post and replied, didnt read down through everybody elses, inlcuding his replies, You can pick up elise pretty cheap, not a grand though obviously.


----------

